# Canon Camcorder - power supply



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

I was given the Canon Camcorder but have no manual - nor do I know what kind of DVD disks to get with it and what will I need to download it onto the computer?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I suggest that you check the Canon website for support on the model of camera you have. Most manuals are downloadable.


----------

